# Make a Doll with a Buitt from an Ace Bandage



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.craft-craft.net/recycling-socks-sewing-doll-tutorial.html


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much, they are so cute!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just reading through the directions are a hoot!!


----------



## Revathi akshay (Jun 26, 2012)

This is so cute, thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Just reading through the directions are a hoot!!


Yup!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

They are so cute. I just had to get that pattern saved. Don't know when I will have time, but, some day................


----------



## Bernie01 (Aug 2, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 
Just too adorable I love them - ALL
Beautiful job Well Done


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

real neat


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Just reading through the directions are a hoot!!


Computer translations usually are hysterical; this one is no exception!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

OMG! So cute and the expressions on their faces..


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Very cute dolls. I,too, love the directions.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

They are soooo cute!!!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

What a HOOT!!!Your dolls are just G-R-E-A-T!!!!!!


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd love to see some of these made and then dressed! How sweet they are!


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

These are adorable! I just love them and would love to make one sometime. Anything about making dolls are my thing.


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

How cute are these!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

This is cute and a great idea for "slightly used" ace bandages....or socks!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

thank goodness that a picture equals a thousand words...these are so cute...just printed the pattern, all 19 pages of it....
not sure what i will do with it, but so sweet just could not resist!
Blessings


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute... saved the pattern.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

I would rather use the old socks because of the cost of the ace bandage and one of my first dolls I made was a sock doll. At the moment most of the old socks around my house are pretty worn out and too stained up because of the wearers being my son and my husband whom are doing some kind of construction work. Being auto mechanic or building type, there socks get pretty grungy and are now occupying my rag bag. My socks on the other hand are still in good condition but are a bit too small in my opinion to try and make a doll out of any. And as far as mending socks.....Ha..ha...I don't do that anymore.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

So cute, Love them.


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

Outstanding! well done


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

amberdragon said:


> thank goodness that a picture equals a thousand words...these are so cute...just printed the pattern, all 19 pages of it....
> not sure what i will do with it, but so sweet just could not resist!
> Blessings


Ditto...


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

They are just adorable!!!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

knittinginma said:


> http://www.craft-craft.net/recycling-socks-sewing-doll-tutorial.html


For those of you interested in this pattern, which is quite lengthy, I have reformatted the document into Microsoft Word. It is now only 8 pages, and when printing out you can program your printer to print front-to-back (making the pattern a total of 4 pages).

I've tried to post the document here, but don't know if I've succeeded or not. If it doesn't work, then PM me and I'll email it to you. It's SO CUTE !!!


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

janneygirl said:


> For those of you interested in this pattern, which is quite lengthy, I have reformatted the document into Microsoft Word. It is now only 8 pages, and when printing out you can program your printer to print front-to-back (making the pattern a total of 4 pages).
> 
> I've tried to post the document here, but don't know if I've succeeded or not. If it doesn't work, then PM me and I'll email it to you. It's SO CUTE !!!


That's great I saved it to my open document file.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for posting the shorter pattern for us. Robin in MA


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

It's like looking in the mirror, all those bumps and lumps, Lol. They are really funny and cute, thank you for the link, these will make great Christmas gifts for the family.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

So cute. I bookmarked it.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Soooooo cute!


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

really cute.where are the directions?


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Only problem I had was there were no directions on how to do the faces. Getting the eyes in, etc.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh my I have to make that !LOL Thanks for the link !


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

alwilda said:


> really cute.where are the directions?


see page 2 of this thread (next-to-the-last posting on the page) --- I've attached a "download" shorter to print out version for those interested in saving paper: it will take 4 pages, printing on both sides versus 34 or so pages if you copy and print from the link. The pictures are smaller and grouped together in 2's and 3's instead of singles, taking up a whole page or just 2 to a page. Your choice.

these are just the cutest little cupie dolls!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

jonibee said:


> OMG! So cute and the expressions on their faces..


Ditto!!


----------

